# power drill guide/jig



## B0bEIII (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm having trouble drilling my holes as straight as I would like :blink:
Has anybody ever built a guide, a jig, or have a tip that might help? I don't need drill press precision, but it would be nice if I could get close. 
I've been looking at some of the guides that are for sale, but I'd sure like to save some money if I can.
Thanks.


----------



## Webster (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm not sure if you've looked into one of these or not http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=42322&cat=1,180,42311,42321&ap=1
There's also lots of cheaper versions of this around too ...... maybe 10 or 15 bucks. :thumbsup:

Rick


----------



## Danxt (Jul 13, 2009)

Sorry to say that I've tried the one pictured and many many other commercially available jigs and apparatti (sp) to try and make nice straight holes. Everything i tried that had it's own chuck and significant wobble in the chuck.
What I found is that in the end, it was worth it to buy a drill press. Any of the jigs I found didn't help me drill any straighter than what I could do by hand.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Bob,
What are you trying to drill? How much precision are you looking for? I have two drill presses and use them both for different things. I also have one of the drill guides pictured above and have found it to be accurate enough in most instances where you couldn't use a drill press. I have drillled cabinet doors for european style hinges on the jobsite with that little jig and had good results. For the money, I would give it a try. If not, then you have to look for a drill press.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Drilling jigs and guides with hardened bushings*

You can make or buy a drilling jig with various size drills. This link shows a doweling jig similiar to what I'm talking about:
http://www.dowelmax.com/ 
The bushings are hardened and of course this set-up drills only perpendicular holes. If you have need for angle holes then a speciality jig or drill press my be your only answer. BTW, drill presses sre cheaper than dirt these days, from Grizzly, Harbor Freight, Delta, and Craftsman. $130.00 will buy a decent one. I got a variable speed Delta for $180.00 on sale.:yes: bill


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Next time that you have your router table in use put in a "V" groove bit. Take a piece of square hardwood, 2"x2" and cut a groove down the center on all 4 sides. Make the grooves 1/8", 1/4", 3/8" and 1/2" deep. 

Then cut the 2x2 off into lengths 1", 1-1/2" and 2". Be sure that the cuts are square on both ends of the hardwood block. 

To use the block, center the drill on the point to be drilled. Slide the block next to the drill bit and bring the bit into contact with the "V" groove. Start drilling until the chuck almost touches the block, then move the block out of the way and complete drilling the hole.

Perfect??? No but very close.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

*Sears drill guide*

Here is a link to Sears drill guide I bought this one about 4 years ago and it works great. http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00967173000P?keyword=drill+acessories#crumbWrapper

I used it to drill angled holes to insert metal balusters going down a stairs. I think you are going to pay about $30.00 which is the current price and I paid that much a 4 years ago. You can not put very large pieces on a drill press (3 1/8 X 12 X 120) and drill angled holes let along drill holes in an installed piece.


----------



## seyit (Dec 21, 2009)

*Greetings from Turkey*



B0bEIII said:


> I'm having trouble drilling my holes as straight as I would like :blink:
> Has anybody ever built a guide, a jig, or have a tip that might help? I don't need drill press precision, but it would be nice if I could get close.
> I've been looking at some of the guides that are for sale, but I'd sure like to save some money if I can.
> Thanks.


Bob,some years ago I found a Bosch router base in garbage very similar to the tool attached below.With that base it is possible to use the hand grinders of any brand along with the one(s) produced by Bosch itself.The throat diameter is standard through wich any brand of standard drills fit.Unless you intend to drill angled bores you can insert your drill through such a base and drill anywhere the throat depth of ordinary drill presses do not allow.I still use it with my drills.
Good luck
seyit


----------

